# Mission Beverages



## carling (May 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else ever noticed or has the Mission Beverages bottles, where the S is missing on the word Beverages.

 All the ones I have ever seen have the S.  All the ones I see on ebay have the S.

 Both Mission bottles below are by the Amster Beverage Co., Cleveland, Ohio.

 The one without the S is a 1938 bottle .  The one with the S is a 1939.

 Just thought it was odd.......

 Rick


----------



## morbious_fod (May 28, 2010)

I have one of those as well. I guess that it was just the earlier version, and someone thought "Hey shouldn't that be beverages?" and it was changed. What I find more interesting about the bottles you posted is the white line around the border of the 1939. With all the Missions I have seen in my time that is the first I've seen of that.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 28, 2010)

This bottle is a 1939 as well. I'm beginning to wonder if the evidence is enough that this was a company wide transition between 1938 and 1939. The reason being that I have never been able to accurately date the bottle above due to it's being a Chattanooga Glass bottle and thus no date. Now I'm beginning to think that it is a 1937 (the year the bottling company that ordered and used this bottle became the Seven-Up Bottling Company of Johnson City, Tenn.), or a 1938.


----------



## madman (May 28, 2010)

nice early bottles


----------



## carling (Jun 7, 2010)

I forgot I started this post, and just got back to checking it.

 Morbious, Thanks for the interesting added info.  I recently saw another white bordered Mission at a flea market, but the paint wasn't that good on it.  

 Rick


----------



## carling (Dec 21, 2011)

Reviving an old post because I just picked up another strange variation of the Mission Bottle.

 This one says Mission ORANGE Beverage.   It's a Glenshaw bottle with a J below the lip, so it's a 1938.  Bottle is from Akron, Ohio.

 I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen a version like this?  Been checking the Missions on ebay for awhile, but haven't seen any with the word ORANGE on acl.

 Rick


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 22, 2011)

No I've never seen one, but I will be keeping my eyes open for one.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 7, 2016)

A re revival of this thread!...rather than starting a whole new one. Carling you may find this interesting. They used the 'Beverage' spelling in Canada until at least 1949, this is the first Mission I've been able to find with the Good Housekeeping logo on the back. It's made by Dominion glass Canada. I will have to keep an eye out for the other variation with the white border...it only took me 28 years to find this example!..lol
That seems to be an unusual bottle style morbis posted.


----------



## carling (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice pick up.  Along with no S at the end of Beverage, seems unusual that they were still using the Good Housekeeping logo through the late 40's, but I'm not familiar with Canadian bottles.  

Here's a third version to add to what I originally posted of the Amster Beverage Co. Mission's out of Cleveland, Ohio.  No "S" and no white acl.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 23, 2016)

Are green glass Mission bottles harder to come by? There are a couple on ebay.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Are green glass Mission bottles harder to come by? There are a couple on ebay.


Well those are cool, a latter label style but with transparent background so the green shows through, a quart and a 7ozer. Guess if they were Canadian I'd want em!


----------

